# RBC Direct Investing Feud with Mawer?



## Doug6388 (Oct 27, 2012)

I am curious to know reason RBC Direct Investing would refuse to list MAWER mutual funds available to RBC investors?
Does RBC have a FEUD with MAWER? RBC lists all other competitors and banks except Mawer. Any other experiences?


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

Haven't heard of any feud, but Mawer has generally very low MER's, correct? It may be that they don't pass along much of a trailer to RBC, so it is not worth RBC's while to offer Mawer funds. Too bad.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Mawer isn't available on TD Waterhouse either.


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

RBC owns PHN, which sells low fee series D funds with similar 1% MER. I wonder if it has something to do with it.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Doug6388 said:


> I am curious to know reason RBC Direct Investing would refuse to list MAWER mutual funds available to RBC investors?
> 
> Does RBC have a FEUD with MAWER?
> RBC lists all other competitors and banks except Mawer. Any other experiences?


 ... not sure why you'd equate not selling a fund family with a feud plus I'd be surprised if they offered all competitors.

I also suspect that how many clients request it might play into whether it makes their list and whether they already have something the consider to te the same (especially if they make more money off what is already offered).


Cheers


----------



## lightcycle (Mar 24, 2012)

I had the same thing with buying/selling Investor Group MFs in my TDW account.

It was explained to me that there just wasn't a relationship between the two companies.

I just wished they had told me that before I had transferred IG MFs in for consolidation purposes. Had to pay a hefty fee to sell them and wait two weeks to process, where it would have been free and immediate if I had just left them at IG.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> Mawer isn't available on TD Waterhouse either.



CIBC Investors Edge has them available.


----------



## Grover (Jun 3, 2013)

I was able to get a quote and go to the buy page of MAW104... as a test..
For sure they are unavailable? What happens if i hit BUY ??? 



CanadianCapitalist said:


> Mawer isn't available on TD Waterhouse either.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This seems particularly surprising because Mawer's custodian is RBC Dexia


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> Mawer isn't available on TD Waterhouse either.


yes it is
http://www.tdwaterhouse.ca/products-services/investing/td-direct-investing/investment-types/mutual-funds/index.jsp#content1

Click on 'transaction fee' at the bottom.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Retired Peasant said:


> yes it is
> http://www.tdwaterhouse.ca/products...estment-types/mutual-funds/index.jsp#content1
> 
> Click on 'transaction fee' at the bottom.


You are right. Weird that I did a search on "mawer" earlier in the day and got 0 mutual funds. Now I get 10 listed.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Guban said:


> Haven't heard of any feud, but Mawer has generally very low MER's, correct? It may be that they don't pass along much of a trailer to RBC, so it is not worth RBC's while to offer Mawer funds.


Mawer doesn't pay trailer fees. ZERO.


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

GoldStone said:


> Mawer doesn't pay trailer fees. ZERO.


Interesting. I wonder what the business model if the other discount brokerages is with regards to Mawer. Seems odd that they'd offer something for which they receive no income. Soon they'll be offering F class funds! (Not)

Maybe the real question here should be why do the others offer Mawer, instead of why RBCDI does not.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Guban said:


> Interesting. I wonder what the business model if the other discount brokerages is with regards to Mawer. Seems odd that they'd offer something for which they receive no income.


TDDI charges $45 to sell Mawer. That's twice as much income as a round trip to a stock or an ETF ($9.99 x 2).


----------

